# How clean do you keep your setup?



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got a bit of OCD when it comes to cleaning and putting stuff away, just wondering how clean you guys keep your machines/grinders/bench.

I tend to rinse the portafilter and completely dry it after every shot, flush the brew head before and after every shot and pretty much vacuum the bench every day. I know this is probably a bit much but I really can't stand grinds on my bench (which is also my table where I eat, med student living in a tiny apartment)

Anybody else with severe OCD issues? (can't even have my cups' ears facing a different way







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think most forum members would fit the profile for some degree of OCD so you're amongst friends ToonD!


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

It does seem to come hand in hand! Or maybe everybody just cleans up just before updating their 'show off your setup' reply...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think OCD is a requirement to join the forum:good:


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's not OCD - I keep telling my wife - IT'S NOT OCD!!!

Its perfectly normal behavior.

Have you got 4 e-clothes for polishing different parts of your machine? Is that normal?


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

I stopped myself from using a ruler to straighten out my machine next to the grinder on my bench..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It's not OCD - I keep telling my wife - IT'S NOT OCD!!!
> 
> Its perfectly normal behavior.
> 
> Have you got 4 e-clothes for polishing different parts of your machine? Is that normal?


What's an f**k's an e cloth ? Do use digital polish ? The modern world scares me , I preferred teletext to the internet. .......


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's an f**k's an e cloth ? Do use digital polish ? The modern world scares me , I preferred teletext to the internet. .......


Ha, teletext, I bet you were addicted to bamboozle!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Ha, teletext, I bet you were addicted to bamboozle!


Saddest thing I ever saw or did on teletext , penalty shoot out involving S{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}horpe United in the lay offs. Years ago , not on radio, no internet. Each time they scored an X went up , when they missed a O went up . How the excitement and the thrills


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's an f**k's an e cloth ? Do use digital polish ? The modern world scares me , I preferred teletext to the internet. .......


Man - your missing out! I knew you northerners had a primitive lifestyle but this has shocked me! I'm going to start an E-cloth Aid campaign for you Boots.

Have a look at this e-cloth porn > http://www.lakeland.co.uk/brands/e-cloth?intcmp=INTSRCH:e-cloth

Phwaorrr


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> Ha, teletext, I bet you were addicted to bamboozle!


Ha ha, I remember that and also crap advent calendar that I thought was amazing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Saddest thing I ever saw or did on teletext , penalty shoot out involving S{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}horpe United in the lay offs. Years ago , not on radio, no internet. Each time they scored an X went up , when they missed a O went up . How the excitement and the thrills


Jesus what the heck . Should say S C U N T H O R P E not fluffy sheep....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Saddest thing I ever saw or did on teletext , penalty shoot out involving S{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}horpe United in the lay offs. Years ago , not on radio, no internet. Each time they scored an X went up , when they missed a O went up . How the excitement and the thrills


Ha, although what's football got to do with civet coffee?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Man - your missing out! I knew you northerners had a primitive lifestyle but this has shocked me! I'm going to start an E-cloth Aid campaign for you Boots.
> 
> Have a look at this e-cloth porn > http://www.lakeland.co.uk/brands/e-cloth?intcmp=INTSRCH:e-cloth
> 
> Phwaorrr


Daren, were you wearing your Lakeland pinny as you typed this


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Jesus what the heck . Should say S C U N T H O R P E not fluffy sheep....


Ah, maybe Glenn has banned the C word!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to stop swearing dude remember there are children on here boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Ha, although what's football got to do with civet coffee?


Well S{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}horpe were shit. (Up the iron )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

S{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}horpe ha ha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You need to stop swearing dude remember there are children on here boots


Are you talking about Callum? I'll keep it clean form now on no more fluffy sheep fluffy sheep .......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's brilliant


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

We're easily amused.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You haven't lived until you have made coffee wearing nothing but a Lakeland pinny


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> You haven't lived until you have made coffee wearing nothing but a Lakeland pinny


Now why did it blank out my posts and allow that one through, ill be having nightmares all night


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> You haven't lived until you have made coffee wearing nothing but a Lakeland pinny


That's an image I'm trying not to imagine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Doh too late..


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Man - your missing out! I knew you northerners had a primitive lifestyle but this has shocked me! I'm going to start an E-cloth Aid campaign for you Boots.
> 
> Have a look at this e-cloth porn > http://www.lakeland.co.uk/brands/e-cloth?intcmp=INTSRCH:e-cloth
> 
> Phwaorrr


OMG they do a coffee machine pack!!! Amazing!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Now your beginning to see why I love em!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Going to have to order one of those lakeland e cloths now! you should claim commission daren!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't forget the pinny


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I must have an ecloth especially the one to make things shiny.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy ikea black facecloths and god forbid anyone use them for anything other than coffee cleaning,think ive now got 10


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cleanliness wise, my aim is that both grinder and espresso machine look unused prior to and after each and every coffee making session.

That's how I roll...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Cleanliness wise, my aim is that both grinder and espresso machine look unused prior to and after each and every coffee making session.
> 
> That's how I roll...


I aim for the same result. All I can add is that if you have the smallest touch of OCD, do not. I repeat do not get a white grinder, no matter how good a deal you got. Its the bane of my existence, chasing that last spec of coffee grounds off the surface of the grinder. Remove one and somehow, magically another appears. I may go mad.

My partner thinks the whole weighing down to the tenth of a gram is a sign that I need to be medicated (further). When I added a Dawson Denim Mechanic's Apron to my wishlist, she just rolled her eyes.

Although she never complains when I wake her with a hot, fresh cappuccino every morning.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ridland said:


> Although she never complains when I wake her with a hot, fresh cappuccino every morning.


The part I struggle to get my head round when I read comments from others mentioning their wife's disapproval of coffee making gear etc, is that most will happily accept and enjoy a lovely tasting coffee! And those aren't likely to fall out of a jar of instant or from a pod based machine!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I despair at my other half... The but about the profitec that got him most excited was the hot water wand! We have a kettle for that! *sigh


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ridland said:


> Dawson Denim Mechanic's Apron


Why did you have to post that?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just looked it up...










Not for me, thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Definitely for me, they're cool as.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Definitely for me, they're cool as..........


......... boiled cabbage?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Would feel like a plum putting it on for the first time but they're smart.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure about wearing one whilst making the odd coffee at home. But then if you're often under the bonnet (so to speak) of your espresso machine or grinder, I suppose it could be handy as you could keep tools in the front pockets.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you put one of them on to make yourself a coffee at home you need to have a word with yourself.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

They are sexy AS


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I have CDO. It's like OCD but with all the letters in correct alphabetical order.

So, since we've resurrected this ancient thread, apart from e-cloths, what do people use on their stainless steel machines now that the Tableau stainless cleaning mousse isn't available any more?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I have CDO. It's like OCD but with all the letters in correct alphabetical order.
> 
> So, since we've resurrected this ancient thread, apart from e-cloths, what do people use on their stainless steel machines now that the Tableau stainless cleaning mousse isn't available any more?


Steam and elbow grease


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Just looked it up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're aces- one for jeebsy's next market day!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

simontc said:


> I think they're aces- one for jeebsy's next market day!


But Jeebsy is a cool hipster dude!

If he wore a denim pinny he would look a total nob!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Jeebsy could never look a nob! You besmirch his honour sirrah... Or some such Shakespearean waffle.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I plan to get one for my birthday in a few weeks


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I think you should just stick with a from waist down one man, no bib. Keep sh** tight and oldskool!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

fold the bib under, then have the satisfaction of only you knowing its there, a bit like when men wear ladies undies


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I think you should just stick with a from waist down one man, no bib. Keep sh** tight and oldskool!


Taps aff in summer

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Taps+aff


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Would feel like a plum putting it on for the first time but they're smart.


They could be the next "must have"

Ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Taps aff in summer
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Taps+aff


Not in your neck of the woods according to your source Quote" hot enough to take one's shirt off. A phenomenon rarely seen in Glasgow".Unquote.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It was taps aff at points last week, raining again now though. When a club/party gets really jumping it can be taps aff time too


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ignore my last post, at £95 it's suddenly been downgraded to a never have.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Ignore my last post, at £95 it's suddenly been downgraded to a never have.
> 
> Ian


Everything starts that way. Acaia scales are a prime example


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm ok with your lingo Mr Jeebsy though a southern dweller my old fella is Glasgow born and bred and though I think his accent is now very soft (he left while young to the RAF), others think he still sounds very broad.

Spent many summers up with family when young (I was grannys favorite lol), hire row boat in Luss to explore the islands on Loch Lomond etc etc decades ago though.......Last time up about 10 years I ago I laughed heartily at my partner being offered tablet in the shop and the poor shopkeeper not being able to say it with a soft enough accent with even four attempts for her to understand till I told her. The fact said shopkeeper was waving a tray of tablet under her nose would or should have been a clue you'd think, I despair.

Those newer bigger hotels along the side shattered my more picturesque views from childhood memory.

As for the scales hmmmmmm I do need a bigger set for brewing :S


----------

